# gagawin ko ang lahat...



## jakethesnake

Here is another new saying - hope these helps all the lovers out there. What is the correct translation? thanks

Mahal na mahal kita.gagawin ko ang lahat pangako mo lang di ako iiwan dahil mahal,mahal na mahal kita.


----------



## niernier

It means:

I love you very much. I will do everything , just promise me that you won't leave me because I love you very much.


----------



## jakethesnake

you guys are great! thanks again


----------

